# Holme Bank Chert Mine - Bakewell, on 35mm Film [Dec 16 & Mar 17]



## elhomer12 (May 8, 2017)

I won't bore you too much with the history as I'm sure every man and has dog have been down here by now... but here's a brief one from a previous report of mine (not sure if its on here or not): 

_Holme Bank was the last of two operational chert mines in Derbyshire the other being the Pretoria Mine, both at Bakewell. The chert bed lies on a 1 in 3.7 gradient and the mine was subject to flooding in severe winters. Illumination was by mains electricity in addition to carbide lamps carried by the miners. _

As I've been down the mine twice with film cameras so far and I've built up a nice little collection of shots I decided a new report was necessary specially for these.
On the first trip (Pics 1-5) I used a Fujica ST605N & Pentacon 29mm 2.8, which turned out to be a bit crap really so I got rid of it, and the second time (Pics 6-11) around I used a Nikon FE & 28mm 3.5. Both times I used Agfa Vista 200, aka poundland film... it really isn't that bad, but getting harder to find now  

1






2





3





4





5





6





7





8





9





10





11





Thanks for looking! #filmisnotdead​


----------



## fluffy5518 (May 8, 2017)

Had my first visit here last week - it really is a crackin' explore, although a bit worrying in places (especially if you look up !!). You have captured it really well and the lighting is top notch !! Nice one !!


----------



## Newage (May 8, 2017)

Love the pictures, the colours seem to look better with wet film rather than digital.
The deep blue water shot is a winner.

Got to go back there..........

Cheers Newage


----------



## Gromr (May 8, 2017)

Really nice photos, film certainly isn't dead. Although I bet light painting with film can't be easy!


----------



## BoneDust (May 8, 2017)

Interesting to see some film photos, they came out very well. The water looks oddly inviting, but I'm sure it's just the lighting!


----------



## elhomer12 (May 8, 2017)

fluffy5518 said:


> Had my first visit here last week - it really is a crackin' explore, although a bit worrying in places (especially if you look up !!). You have captured it really well and the lighting is top notch !! Nice one !!





Newage said:


> Love the pictures, the colours seem to look better with wet film rather than digital.
> The deep blue water shot is a winner.
> 
> Got to go back there..........
> ...



Cheers guys.... was nice meeting you both (I think?) on drain day last week as well 




Gromr123 said:


> Really nice photos, film certainly isn't dead. Although I bet light painting with film can't be easy!



It's actually not that bad, pretty much the same as digital but you end up having to count the seconds yourself using bulb mode (longest setting is 8 sec on the FE) and add a little bit extra onto what everyone else is using. I've messed up a few shots from another explore doing something though, but I can't put my finger on what exactly 




BoneDust said:


> Interesting to see some film photos, they came out very well. The water looks oddly inviting, but I'm sure it's just the lighting!



It's nice and clear, but probably rather cold


----------

